

ARM demos the Cortex-A9's web browsing skills on video - pieter
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/05/arm-demos-the-cortex-a9s-web-browsing-skills-on-video/

======
zandorg
Hmm, looks like the network is the bottleneck to me. Those pages load at about
the same speed, so this is IMHO nonsense.

~~~
pieter
Some of the pages are refreshed, so most data should be cached locally.

I'm not sure if web browsing really is a good benchmark for cpu comparison --
I can imagine that Firefox isn't really optimized for ARM.

